# General > Reunions >  Wick High School - Class of 75 reunion

## JEBriskham

We are Planning a school reunion next year for people starting the High school in 1975.

Bill has already started a WEB page for it here:

http://www.caithness.org/reunions/wi...1975/index.htm

We are cuurently putting together a list of names, and that will be published on this page within the next couple of weeks. 

James Bremner is also going to be sending out letters to everyone that we have managed to get addresses for so far.

If you are interested please let James or myself know, and we will add you to the list.

james.bremner@tesco.net
jebriskham@tiscali.co.uk

----------


## allie

Glad to see the class of 75 on here.
Ah well, my name is on the list so that's a couple of tickets spoken for!!!
 :Grin:   ::

----------


## JEBriskham

A full list of the 1975 intake has now been posted on the 1975 reunion home page:

http://www.caithness.org/reunions/wickhigh1975/list.htm

A separate list is also there of the people that we don't as yet have contact details for, here:

http://www.caithness.org/reunions/wi...otyetfound.htm

If anyone knows the where-abouts of any on our 'missing' list, could they email myself or james.bremner@tesco.net with the details?

Ta

----------


## kara

:Grin:  hi johney just lookin at the list o names . hopefully now you will get more replys . looking foreward 2 it should b a fun night .   ::

----------


## JEBriskham

We've now set up a Class of '75 WEB site that's got some photos posted on it.

We'll keep the existing stuff on Caithness.org, but will post any new photos etc on our own one.

Link to new WEB site is:

http://www.djross.co.uk/class75/index.htm

----------


## JEBriskham

A re-union planning meeting, to organise the evening, will be held in the Wick Dounreay club, on Thursday night the 23rd of January, at 7.30pm.

Anyone who is interested in attending the re-union is welcome to come along to this meeting.

----------

